# How to make a 3x3 barrel?



## Blabber333 (Apr 29, 2015)

It is ok to make a 3x3 barrel out of a guanlong? 
Also what is a good way to make it?


----------



## Thecuber1 (Apr 29, 2015)

Blabber333 said:


> It is ok to make a 3x3 barrel out of a guanlong?
> Also what is a good way to make it?



Use a SS. The Guanlong is made of cheap plastic and the quality for modding is not great. I would use a dremel on a SS 3x3 and fill it with apoxie sculpt.


----------



## cashis (Apr 30, 2015)

Thecuber1 said:


> Use a SS. The Guanlong is made of cheap plastic and the quality for modding is not great. I would use a dremel on a SS 3x3 and fill it with apoxie sculpt.



epoxy..


----------



## Thecuber1 (Apr 30, 2015)

cashis said:


> epoxy..



Apoxie is the brand, epoxy is the material.


----------



## Azndwarf (Apr 30, 2015)

but apoxie is so expensive, do u know any other options?


----------



## illius (Apr 30, 2015)

Azndwarf said:


> but apoxie is so expensive, do u know any other options?



Milliput is a bit cheaper, but is effectively the same thing.


----------



## Tony Fisher (May 2, 2015)

What do you mean by a 3x3x3 barrel? An octahedral prism, a cylinder or like a wooden beer barrel? The best way to make it will depend on your answer.


----------

